# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Метод естественной гигиены или высаживание...

## Амина

Оказывается, такой темы еще нет... Мамочки, делитесь опытом!)) А пока, немного теории...

Прогресс принес нашему обществу очень много замечательных средств, которые облегчают нашу жизнь – одноразовые посуда, салфетки, платочки, пеленки... Непромокаемые подгузники, памперсы, так прочно вошедшие в жизнь каждой мамы, из их числа. Они очень удобны в обращении, у мамы высвобождается больше времени, да и кроха может не просыпаться лишний раз, для смены мокрой пеленки. Мы не можем себе представить, как матери прошлых веков могли справляться без них! Ведь ребенок может писать буквально каждые 20-30 минут, пусть даже раз в час, все равно, если их умножить на 24 часа в сутки… это же гора пеленок!!! 

Интересен тот факт, что наши прабабушки не так-то страдали от стирки пеленок. Они буквально чувтсвовали, что крохе надо сделать свои «дела» и помогали им с этим справиться тем, что высаживали их. 
Известно, что и сейчас в африканских странах, где женщины постоянно носят своих детей на себе, мамочка, которая оказалась обмоченной или испачконой своим малышом, считается не достаточно внимательной и заботливой. Ведь малыш всячески ей пытается намекнуть - подает двигательные и звуковые сигналы, что ему уже пора справить свою нужду. 
Мама, ты меня понимаешь?

Младенец не рождается с умением опорожняться. Кроха испытывает беспокойство, когда хочет сделать свои дела – «по-маленькому» или «по-большому». И первый месяц-два перед тем как обмочить пеленки он постоянно дает маме понять, что его что-то беспокоит и пытается получить поддержку дорогой мамочки и в этом неизвестном деле! Да, да, мочеиспускание и дефекация для новорожденного совершенно новое «занятие», ведь находясь у мамы в животике, он не сталкивался с такими ощущениями и беспокойством по этому поводу. Поэтому, когда ему «надо», он подает родным родителям сигналы. У каждого малыша свой способ заявить о своем желании, это может быть и попискивание, и сопение, и покряхтывание, и плачь-хныканье, а иногда вдруг родители замечают особенную задумчивость маленького, этакое погружения в себя, а некоторые детки внезапно начинают плакать во весь голос! Да, при этом можно еще заметить, что детка начинает напрягать все свое крохотное тельце, пытаясь направить этот процесс в нужное русло. 

Наш крохотный малыш с самого рождения стремится реализовать свою природную потребность - быть чистым и сухим. Для ее реализации маме следует просто быть чуть внимательнее к подсказкам крохи и помочь ему в нужный момент. Ведь когда в его организме возникает дискомфорт, связанный с желанием пописать, например, он не знает, что с ним происходит и чего надо делать. Сфинктеры напряжены и это напряжение может вызвать даже некоторую боль, этим и объясняется, что некоторые детки чуть кряхтят и сопят перед тем как пописать, а некоторые могут залиться слезами. Благодаря маминой поддержке малыш научается расслаблять эти сфинктеры, потому что самостоятельно ему это сделать очень сложно. Мама слышит его и понимает, поддерживает, учит справляться с этим беспокойством, с этими незнакомым ощущением в теле. Когда мама помогает младенцу облегчить этот процесс, то крохе и становится спокойнее – он не один, и ничего страшного не происходит, раз мама рядом. Кроха усваивает, что мама самая надежная и у малыша формируется глубокое доверие к ней, а, следовательно, и ко всему окружающему в последствии. Мама в свою очередь постепенно начинает улавливать все желания своего малыша, понимать его безошибочно. 
Таким образом, смысл высаживания именно в том, что процесс этот происходит сообща – мама и малыш, в конце концов, внимательная мама и кроха становятся чуткими к потребностям друг друга, мама предупреждает желания малыша, задолго до его сигнала. 

В случае, когда стремление малыша к чистоте не поддерживают, то к 3-4 месяцам он перестает сообщать об этом мамочке и делает свои «делишки» без предупреждения. Он перестает реагировать на то, что с ним происходит в момент, когда хочется писать или какать, разучивается отслеживать «это». Таким образом, выходит, что он пускает на самотек процесс самоочищения, он теряет способность чувствовать свое тело, в частности сфинктеры, которые отвечают за сдерживание мочеиспускания и дефекации. Возможно, что только через год родители начнут обучать карапуза этому «делу» снова, когда природное стремление к этому уже угасло. Безусловно, переучивание будет проходить сложнее, чем обучение в свой срок. 

Любая цивилизованная мамочка может научиться высаживать своего малыша с самого рождения, конечно, ей это будет сложнее сделать, нежели матери из африканского племени. Ведь там принцип высаживания действует постоянно и девочки, которые с рождения видят, как делает это их мать, сами практически инстинктивно способны почувствовать, что малышу пора сделать «дело». Тем не менее, при желании и наша мама научится понимать и угадывать желание крохи. Как это делается:
Ваш кроха закряхтел и слышно как он пытается тужиться. Возьмет детку на ручки, снимите штанишки (если в квартире тепло, то малыш и вовсе может быть в одной распашонке) и приложите к груди. Прикладываясь к груди, кроха рефлекторно расслабляет сфинктеры и может спокойно пописать или покакать. В этом случае удобно кормить в положении сидя, мама ставит в ногах широкий тазик (желательно белого цвета, чтобы можно было видеть изменение цвета мочи, утром он насыщеннее), попка малыша располагается между ног мамы, таким образом, все добро попадает именно туда. Ничего страшного, если иногда это будет проходить не особенно метко. Не это главное, вы же не на снайпера тренируетесь! Ребеночку будет легче опорожниться, если вы будете посильнее выпячивать попку, ножки для этого можно подтянуть к животику, мама чуть нагибается вниз и попка ребеночка оказывается между ее ног, а льющуюся струйку уже можно направлять в таз. При этом малышу можно немножко помочь – похлопать легонечко по попке, тем самым показать чего мы от него ждем и из какого места. 

Чаще всего малыш показывает свое желание пописать перед пробуждением, во время прикладывания к груди, перед засыпанием, а может и во время бодрствования. В первые месяцы это получается примерно каждые 30 минут. Иногда можно даже не ждать сигналов от крохи, а, например, перед прогулкой отмечая, что время высаживаться уже пришло - оголить попку и предложить сделать дело приговаривая «пись-пись» или «а-а-а». На все высаживание надо 2-3 минуты, не стоит добиваться от ребеночка результата и держать его над тазиком долго. Можно высаживать кроху, не прикладывая к груди, это может научиться делать и папа, и бабушка, и няня крошки. 

Во время ночного сна детка также заявляет о своем желании, если мама спит с крошкой вместе, она может на всякий случай подкладывать под него одноразовую пеленочку, чтобы малыш не «подмочил репутацию». Ночью, услышав, что детка завозился, мама принимает позу для высаживания, удобнее, если в этот момент кроха у груди. Малыш, высаживаясь ночью, может даже не раскрыть глаз – пописать и спать дальше, посасывая грудь.

А как быть с горшком? Высаживая кроху с рождения, не следует ожидать, что он раньше всех остальных деток приучиться к горшку. Это произойдет примерно в тоже время, что и у детки, который вырос в памперсах. Обычно детки до года не любят сидеть на горшке, они не воспринимают его как отхожее место. Кроха с удовольствием поиграет на нем, поэтому сначала вводят горшок в интерьер комнаты для игр. А чтобы крошка быстрее начал использовать его по назначению хорошо бы, чтобы кто-то из старших детей показал, как это делается. 

Автор: Ксения Соловей, консультант по лактации, психолог
Статья была опубликована в журнале "Мой ребенок", 2004г

----------


## Домик в деревне

Задали мне тут вопрос. А вот как быть с зимними прогулками и высаживанием? На морозе же попу не выставишь ребенковую, да и достать ее из под слоев курток, манишек, бодиков и прочего - не просто.
Как вы решаете этот вопрос.
Цель у людей, видимо, сохранить инстинкт "не писать на маму", чтобы ребенок на прогулке не писал в памперс, тем самым не нарушая этого правила.

Я начала вспоминать, ну и опыт у меня не чистый, так сказать. Да, высаживались, но не гнались за безупречностью. Важен был комфорт всех участников.
Т.е. вот я надевала памперс на прогулку. Если гуляли долго, то человек не выдерживал и писал в памперс, получается на меня. Но это было редкостью, чаще терпел и писал уже по приходу домой. Ну и по временам года у нас было удобно, родился зимой, пока я наладила высаживания, началось лето, когда проблемы уже не было высадить на улице, а ко второй зиме клиент был готов и терпеть и подавать сигналы. Сколько-то времени я еще перестраховывалась с подгузником на прогулку, но потом он всегда был сухой и необходимость в нем отпала. Где-то с года и 4х месяцев мы его сняли вообще.

Опять же рассуждая теоретически про зиму. Можно планировать прогулки на период неписания, заходить домой на пописать. Что-то больше ничего в голову не приходит. А как было у вас или что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Домик в деревне

И еще, девочки, спасите-помогите! Уже очень хочу купить овечью шкуру. От икеевской отговорилась. Дайте заветную ссылку на дагестанские шкуры. Пока нашла вот такую только http://yellow-hill.ru/shop/product/ovechja-shkurka

----------


## Polixenia

В холодную погоду и на прогулку мы только в памперсе. Потому что должно быть тепло и сухо. Это главное. Подгадывать под периоды неписания нам уже сложно. Это раньше дочка все время спала. А сейчас значительную часть прогулки она вертит головой по сторонам и мир изучает.

----------


## Jazz

Олеся, лови)))):
http://www.dag-carpets.ru/wool.php?lg=ru&do=ovca

----------


## Амина

У нас тоде был памперс на улицу для подстраховки. И часто он был сухой. У Бауэр написано про зимние прогулки. Уже точно не помню, но от дома далеко не уходить вроде, чтобы при сигнале вернуться... Ре должен терпеть до заветного "пись"...

----------


## котенок

в первую зиму нам было примерно уже 7 месяц, подгузник одевали для страховки. в редких случаях он был использован. Первым делом перед прогулкой предлагала пописать, гуляли около 2-2,5 часа, небольше. И главное правило которое мы выработали примерно к 4 месяцем - на маму писать нельзя,поэтому если проявляли явное беспокойство возвращались домой. В год сняли совсем, было тепло и аварии нестрашны (переодевались на улице)

----------

